# Advise required please.



## phil_stone (May 9, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone help? I have always had a love for birds but know very little about them. Like a lot of people I love to watch them in the garden and always put out food and water. We have a nice secluded garden and I would like to introduce a pole dovecote with perhaps a couple of pairs of white fantails. I have been reading everything I can find on fantails and dovecotes and have a few questions.

1. I will probably make my own dovecote from plans but wanted to make sure that the "rooms" within the dovecote were the correct size. what is a good size?

2. Do you put food/water/grit inside the dovecote or is this left outside on a feeding table?

3. How often do you clean a dovecote out? and should I make sure the dovecote "comes to pieces" easily for cleaning?

4. I often have several large fat grey pigeons in my garden eating the food. Sometime up to 10 at a time! Whilst this is nice to watch is there likely to be a problem if I introduce 4 fantails and are the pigeons going to be interested in the doves or dovecote?

Sorry for so many basic question but I want to make sure I know what I am doing before doing anything.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Phil, 


Fantails are not known to manage well if they go 'feral'...which, if free to do so, they well might.


I'd say, build the Dovecoat, and see if anyone already Wild or Feral likes it enough to use it...and, see how that goes.

If no one likes it enough to use it, then see if you can change it untill they do.

Then, you will know you have a design which does 'work'.


Seems like that would be fun...just doing that.


Phil
Lv


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Actually there are garden fantails and also white garden pigeons. Our member pigeonpoo has a dovecote and white pigeons (but I think hers are white homers), I will pm her and ask her to look at this thread and give you the benefit of her experience.

Are you in the UK?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It depends on where you live.
Indian and American Fantials do not do well "free flying", they are too bulky and awkward making it difficult to escape predators. 
There is a "garden fantail" variety that is more streamlined with a smaller fantail. But don't know much about them.
I personally would NOT let any Fantail "free fly". With no homing ability they are more for pet/show. I made a large aviary in my garden for my first fantails, that way they were safe and I could sit and enjoy them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Large Aviaries would be so nice!!


Maybe someday I can have one.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I too would love one the size of Waynettes.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Phil, 

I have a dovecote so might be able to give you some pointers.

It is unlikely that the pigeons ypou have in your garden will take up residence in the dovecote. Having said that, the starlings are very interested in mine but the resident fantail is very possesive of his home and drives them away! You must make sure that you buy the right sort of Fantails they need to be *garden* fantails, any other sort are unable to fly well enough to escape predators.



1. I will probably make my own dovecote from plans but wanted to make sure that the "rooms" within the dovecote were the correct size. what is a good size?


At least 10" square - there will be two birds in each room and they will lay eggs and raise their babies in there.

2. Do you put food/water/grit inside the dovecote or is this left outside on a feeding table?


I put the food and water on the lawn beneath the dovecote. Only put down as much food as will be eaten that day or you will attract vermin. Mice carry disease which will make your bird ill. The only time I put food inside the dovecote is when the birds are raising young, I put it in a small deep pot in the corner of the nestbox.

3. How often do you clean a dovecote out? and should I make sure the dovecote "comes to pieces" easily for cleaning?

I wish that mine came apart for cleaning. I put straw on the floor and then lift it out every couple of weeks or so. The straw and droppings form a mat and its easy to pull out. When the birds have babies, I leave well alone for two weeks then pull everything out and build the babies a new nest

4. I often have several large fat grey pigeons in my garden eating the food. Sometime up to 10 at a time! Whilst this is nice to watch is there likely to be a problem if I introduce 4 fantails and are the pigeons going to be interested in the doves or dovecote?

I think that it's unlikely. My fantails chase the garden birds if they get close to the dovecote but otherwise just ignore them. 

Good luck - looking forward to the photos!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow, it so nice to hear from someone who actually has a dovecote.. not many on here.. 

I have read that when you first get the birds you have to put a net over the cote and keep them in there till they are settled..is this true?


----------



## phil_stone (May 9, 2010)

Hi Pigeonpoo,

Thank you for your reply that has given me some good pointers. I am now at the "mocking up in cardboard" stage, trying to figure out all the angles for the dovecote. With an eight sided design there are several different ways the inside can be laid out. I want to give maximum shelter and at the same time ensure the rooms are a good shape to give the birds room to turn and move.

Can you tell me what size "entrance hole" you would recommend? and how wide should the landing perch be outside the entrance? I'm guessing about 4.5" x 8" for the hole and a 3" wide landing ledge but I want to make sure I get it right.

many thanks

Phil


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> wow, it so nice to hear from someone who actually has a dovecote.. not many on here..
> 
> I have read that when you first get the birds you have to put a net over the cote and keep them in there till they are settled..is this true?


Yes, you do need to contain the birds for a week or so just till they learn where they live. It doesn't take long as garden doves don't actually stray very far. Let's see if I can attach a photo so you get the idea.


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

phil_stone said:


> Hi Pigeonpoo,
> 
> Thank you for your reply that has given me some good pointers. I am now at the "mocking up in cardboard" stage, trying to figure out all the angles for the dovecote. With an eight sided design there are several different ways the inside can be laid out. I want to give maximum shelter and at the same time ensure the rooms are a good shape to give the birds room to turn and move.
> 
> ...


My dovecote has the pophole at the side, rather than the centre, of each nest boxe so the birds can get out of the wind. All the joints are covered with a sort of tape to stop the wind getting through. As yours will be bespoke it might be possible for you to site the popholes so the birds can shelter from your prevailing wind.

A quick dash out in the rain to measure......the popholes are 4" wide and 5 and 1/2" tall - that is to the top of the bump as the tops are not straight, they are shaped. The landing boards are 3" deep. I'll attach a photo to show you the shape of the doors. Hope this helps.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonpoo said:


> Yes, you do need to contain the birds for a week or so just till they learn where they live. It doesn't take long as garden doves don't actually stray very far. Let's see if I can attach a photo so you get the idea.


Wow, that's something! What kind of netting is that?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

I surely wouldnt mind having a few dovecoats in my yard but here in the usa it just doesnt work  they are awesome and even eye appealing to boot so how much does it cost to live in the UK anyways ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I surely wouldnt mind having a few dovecoats in my yard but here in the usa it just doesnt work  they are awesome and even eye appealing to boot so how much does it cost to live in the UK anyways ??


They do look nice, don't they?


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Msfreebird said:


> Wow, that's something! What kind of netting is that?


Its just garden netting, used for keeping birds off soft fruit, it comes in huge sheets and usually I erect a MUCH larger area for the birds but, my OH put his foot down this time!



LokotaLoft said:


> I surely wouldnt mind having a few dovecoats in my yard but here in the usa it just doesnt work  they are awesome and even eye appealing to boot so how much does it cost to live in the UK anyways ??


It's not without problems here in the UK. I kept birds in the dovecote for fives years until a Sparrowhawk decided that he'd found an easy meal!! I brought the birds into the loft for a few weeks and, since letting them out have had no further problems. The pigeons which fly from an open loft seem to become BoP wise.

As for how much it cost's to live here......a darn site more than it used to! I really don't know how it compares to where you are.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beautiful pics pigeonpoo, the UK is so lovely! makes me want to gallope horse back across that field!..lol.. sounds like you got keeping a pigeon cote down pat..it is very nice.


----------



## phil_stone (May 9, 2010)

Hi Pigeonpoo.

Many thanks for braving the rain and for the measurements. The design of the dovecote is coming along nicely. I have several ideas regarding removable sides to make cleaning easier but until I start the actual construction its hard to know if they will actually work. I want them to be easy to remove but close fitting to eliminate all droughts. It is my intension to take loads of photos and doucment the construction fully. Who knows if it actually turns out ok I may even be able to sell the plans on ebay to cover my costs. Although usually when I make anything it usually turns out cheaper to have bought it in the first place. 

Thanks once again

Phil


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

You are welcome... looking forward to seeing photos of the finished dovecote.


----------

